# ASK [DBSTalk/Dish]: Has anyone experienced 921 causing trouble with X10 signals?



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi,

I purchased a DVR 921 a couple of days ago. Since installing the 921, I have noticed that X10 signals in my home have become unreliable. I have had several other Dish receivers in the past including the 6000, 811, 510 and 721, and none of them used to cause X10 reliablity issues. Does anyone else have an extensive X10 installation at home with a 921? Have they seen any issues with X10 since installing a 921?

I do have an X10 noise filter installed on the power strip connected to the 921. In fact I tried to put two X10 noise filters as well - one on the power plug of the 921 and the other on the power strip. Though this two filter combination mostly works, at times I still run into trouble with X10 signals in my home. The X10 filters I used were the ones from Smarthome which have a 49dB attenutation.

http://www.smarthome.com/1626-10.html

An X10 tester shows a quite a bit of electrical noise in 120kHz/X10 range as well as bad X10 start codes and bad X10 blocks once the 921 is plugged in. Unplug the 921 and all is well. Any thoughts on this. Do I have a faulty 921 that needs to be replaced?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a single X-10 RF receiver that receives an RF signal from an
outdoor sensor and then sends an X-10 command to turn on several 
house lights. The RF receiver/X-10 transmitter is in the same room
as my 921, probably on the same breaker, but not on the same power
strip. I noticed no change in the X-10 system when I installed the 921. However, this is not an extensive X-10 system. I wouldn't expect
the 921 to be any worse than a standard PC in terms of X-10 noise
since it is basically a Linux PC.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I too have an extensive X-10 installation. My problem(s) only occur when I turn on my Samsung HLN46 DLP TV. When the TV is on it only affects one lamp which appears to be on the same circuit. No others are affected. My 921 is plugged into the same power conditioner as the TV. 
I've always suspected that there is something amiss with this particular power circuit but haven't been able to pin anything down. 
Can't answer your question on whether you have a defective 921.
On this same circuit I have:
Dish 721
Motorola DCT6200 (cable receiver)
JVC 8030 AV Receiver
Onkyo FM tuner
Toshiba VCR 
Panasonic DVD player

Not all powered on at the same time but occasionally the 921,721 and Motorola along with the TV, but it seems that the TV is the only common link, not the 921 when the X-10 circuit messes up.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a medium-sized X-10 setup and have noticed no problems that I can blame on the 921.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I too have a medium size x10 installation. I had problems with the 921 my home PC and some flouresent lights. Most PC powersupplies (921) included are designed to elimiate noise on the line and reduce X10 signals (see x10 trouble shooting at Smarthome.com) filters won't work because the powersupply is eliminating the signal not creating noise per say. I solved my problem by changing out my phase coupler (signal combiner) with a amplified version. You can now buy these that plug into your cloths dryer 240 volt outlet. You may need to install a 110 version near the 921 as well.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

I have an extensive x10 system.. At least 30 codes, PC controlled with interface. I have a problem with bridging the phases( even tho I use the external bridge plug ) on our dryer. I actually have a controlled light on the same circuit as the 921. I do not have a filter on the 921. I have a tester and do not see any noise on the lines... So x10 can be frustrating at times.... I don't see any problems that I can trace to the 921( i have had it about 8 months)


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

I believe I found the issue. I had a wireless access point right behind the 921. For some reason the proximity of the access point and the 921 was the source of the noise. I moved the access point a bit away and the issue is resolved. I still do have one X10 filter on each power strip though. Without these, I cannot get X10 to work reliably with my HT gear. 

Also, it is true that most PC power supplies absorb X10 signals. However, the X10 filters are supposed to prevent X10 signals from being absorbed as well. I also do have a 110V X10 boosterlinc on the circuit with my HT gear, as well a phase coupler on the dryer. The boosterlinc is not really necessary in my setup, but helps with signal propagation if I place an X10 transmitter in the same room as my HT gear, and the X10 receiver is at the other end of the house.

Thanks for all the responses.

Regards,

KRT


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

just another note.... after your post , I started watching my x10 signals closer... I found a couple plugs that did not fit tight into their plugs... wall and a external... when these were turned on.. they produced noise on the line that screwed up other x10 commands.... i spread the plugs so they fit tight and noise went away and so did the problems..... maybe the plug on your 921 is a bit loss... my guess is that they cause a bit of sparking inside the plug which cause noise.. anyway just a thought.


----------



## krt (Jan 20, 2003)

It looks like my 921 X10 issues have returned. It seems it was not the access point after all. After running the 921 for a day or two the problem consistantly returns. As soon as the 921 is unplugged, all is well. Now even with two noise filters, X10 modules in the house turn on and off at random. The plug fits tightly, and the access point is nowhere near the 921. I guess it is time to call dish.


----------



## stevekaden (Dec 24, 2004)

Forgive me....but I've used X-10 since the very first - maybe 25 years ago. In lots of houses...and it is definitely the technology to love to hate! It's always been good enough to use, bad enough to embarass me in front of my kids!! (between my failure as super guru and the swearing).

Couplers, filters, bridges....will someone get a better system on the market. Plllleeeeasssee.


----------

